# Did anyone design funny items from Councilman Menash's collection?



## Marcon (Dec 3, 2008)

Title pretty much says it all.  I intend to give each of my PC something with a boon along with a very minor drawback.  Loot is hard to come by in the 1st adventure so they pretty much have no choice but to use the extravagant stuff.

The bard will get the peeled banana dagger (Gotta find something else for poor Captain Herreman), basically a +1 weapon with a forever-slippery handle, something he would automatically drop on a natural 1.

Did you care to elaborate on the collection of this colorful NPC in your campaign?

-Marcon


----------



## Nebten (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a bunch of these thought out before hand thinking my players would want them, but after describing them they didn't want the free masterwork gifts! I'm on part 6 right now, but I actually had a PC ask me if they saw any other adventuring groups with these items. I laughed that he still remembered this part of the first game from over 7 months ago.

Here's a list of a few of the items I thought up:
Nunchucks that look like carrot sticks
A net that looks like a spider web
Polearms that looked like candy canes
Unicorn spiked gauntlets
Scale mail that looks like autume leaves
Axe with a fish designed blade
Hammer that looks like Snoopy (hold on to his feet and strike with the snout)
Spiked Shield with a Happy Face design
All the armor as brightly colored and mis-matched.


----------



## Rugult (Dec 3, 2008)

I still love the purple plate mail in the later adventures; it has +1 Ooze Bane spikes on it!

Our Cleric of St. Cuthbert wears it with... pride?


----------



## TheRealRonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Masterwork Hot Pink Chain Shirt.

Uh huh, the Ranger wore it.


----------



## TheRealRonn (Dec 3, 2008)

Mouse headed bastard sword for the marshal (When it's slung the mouse looks like it is sitting on the hilt waiting for cheese.)
Clover shaped masterwork great axe. Makes some interesting wounds...


----------



## Crazy Eights (Dec 5, 2008)

I had a huge list somewhere, but here is what I can remember whilst I'm at work:

Lavender Sap with a cloth heart sewed onto it
Cold Iron Spear shaped like a lightning bolt
Orc Double-Axe shaped and colored like a palm tree on either end
Warhammer with the smiling face of the god of Joy on the head
Sling that looked like a used diaper
Greatclub that looked like a dead and rotting whale - and came complete with horrifying visions for Crystin

The lavender sap and the lightning bolt spear saw a lot of use.  The rogue used the sap all the way up to level 12 or 13, and the shugenja in the party kept his spear forever.


----------

